# Stila vs. UD - Eyeliner Review/Recommendation



## franzel (Jun 7, 2009)

I love Kim Kardashian's makeup!  After watching the video's she did with Stephen Moleski I  bought everything they used. They used the Stila Kajal eyeliner.  I have never used an eyeliner that goes on soooo smoothly however I keep hearing rave reviews about the Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner.  JulieG713 on YouTube did a review and it seemed to stay on all day - even in the water line.  That is my biggest complaint about the Stila eyeliner - it doesn't stay on (especially in the water line) and I find myself reapplying all day long.  So, MakeUp Junkies, what are you thoughts on the Stila Kajal vs. the Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner?  Does the UD 24/7 beat out Stila as far as staying power?  

P.S.  I never spent this much $ on make up until I watched the Kim Kardashian video.  I never even heard of MAC until then and I am absolutely hooked!  I've spent $$$$ on makeup in the past few months and I want IT ALL!  But I want to make sure I am buying the best products.  I had no idea there was such a big community of makeup lovers!  **MUAH**


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the UD liners as they stay on forever and a day, the only problem is removing them can be a bit tough as they do hang around for ages but I find that makeup remover pads are great to be used in that area (I have some for sensitive skin and they work great).

I've never used Stila before but UD beat pretty much every eyeliner out there, I like UD for when I'm going all out with my makeup/going out at night or to a party.  In the day time I used Rimel's special eyes pencil and that's very good and very cheap considering how long it stays around for. 

Have you tried using this kind of kajal for your eyes:

http://cosmetic-candy.com/wp-content...-eye-liner.jpg

I have a super duper cheap version of this and it's staying power is amazing, also, when it does smudge it gives you the "sexy, meant to be smudged" look and not the "my eyes watered and buggered up my eye makeup" look.


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 8, 2009)

The stilla Kajal is darker and goes onto my waterline without tugging.  I have no problem with it smearing on my upper lash line but it will sometimes smear on my lower lash line.  The UD 24/7 is exactly the same except it doesn't go on as smoothly.  I always use a primer first on the lid and lower lash line before I apply my liner and most days this keeps me from having that smeared look.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 8, 2009)

UD all the way. Stays on, smooth application, but can be a pain to remove.


----------



## Sparxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Like marielle mentioned, Stila is SUPER SMOOTH and dark, but by the end of the night its usually halfway down my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 UD is less smudgy and still creamy tho!


----------

